# feeding video



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

here is the meanest thing ever. he bites me and eats everything http://www.megaupload.com/?d=36XJ50QV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=36XJ50QV


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

does it work? im downloading it my self now to check
doesnt work for me















the second link is downloading but slow its a short video a little to big for put file tho
if you have extra time then download it but it is not worth the wait at all sry guys


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

no one downloaded it?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I waited, and you were right

It is a choppy ass turtle vid


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

mega upload sucks every video ive ever downloaded that used them took very long to download. is there a better one? i tryed to pick from the pinned topic but i dont know witch one to use


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Isn't there some "putfile" thing I've been seeing lately?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

this is little to big for putfile i tryed that before i tryed mega upload


----------

